# Cracking joints...



## Fodder

i'd hate to repeat a topic, but the search feature didnt turn up any results for me... so if anyone can link me to a previous post i'd appreciate it, if not...

for the past two days i've noticed a cracking sound whenever Gia gets up, changes position or stretches. i cant tell where it coming from, and not sure if its something to be concerned about.

various areas of my body crack from time to time, but i'm not a dog, not a senior, and i don't have HD









i'm guessing its HD, arthritis or weather related and probably not much i can do about it, but if there is... i'd like to know.

Note: she's 9, dx w/ hd 4yrs ago, eating raw & wellness ocean, gets nupro silver joint supplement & buff aspirin as needed, 85lbs, full mobility, weather has dropped about 15 degrees the past two days as well.

thanks in advance!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Normally, in young healthy bodies, popping and cracking is due to gasses being released. No big deal. That's why we can crack our knuckles and it doesn't hurt. As we get older, though, the issue is a combination of loss of smooth cartilage, roughness of the joint surface and loss of lubrication (synovial fluid). There may also be inflammation of the soft tissue surrounding the joint exacerbating the issue

Where we can help is with lubrication and the inflammation. 

Are you giving her fish oil and vitamin C? I've found these help a lot. 

http://arthritis.about.com/od/preventionandriskfactors/a/vitaminc.htm

http://www.usaweekend.com/food/carper_archive/970406carper_eatsmart.html

Glucosamine/Chondroitin help restore cartilage. MSM and Hyaluronic Acid are supposed to help restore synovial fluid. (Some members here swear by MSM and HA. Some haven't found these to be helpful.) 

I also feed my senior extra virgin olive oil, ginger, and cloves whenever I can fit them into her diet (I do the same with my boy who has severe allergies.) At my house, any anti-inflammatory is good -- just watch that most anti-inflammatories, especially if stacked with others, have an anti-coagulant effect. So pay close attention to small cuts and bruises. If you see anything that doesn't stop bleeding within a short period of time, it should be looked at by a vet.


----------



## 3K9Mom

And, btw, I take pretty much the same supplements for my own old cracking and popping bones!


----------



## Fodder

have i ever mentioned how much i appreciate your knowledge & help!!! thanks so much for taking the time.

i did forget to mention that she's on ester-c as well... i rotate the oils depending on what i have in the house (olive, fish, flax & vit e) and i usually only add those on the days i'm giving kibble because its easier, do its definitely not daily.

i havent seen any marked changes between the glucosamine versus the glu+chondroitin or the glu+chon+msm... however all three are contained in her supplement.

whenever we are planning any sort of "excursion" - i generally double the nupro for the week... i've been traveling alot the past week, but now that i'm home i'm going to do that and see if it helps.

thanks again!!!


----------



## Fodder

oh... and whats it say for me if i'm 27 and crackling like rice krispies? lol, gia and i have our own symphony going on here


----------



## BowWowMeow

If I forget to give Rafi his Ester C (2000mg/day) or back off on his Longevity his joints pop like crazy.


----------



## tyebranshepherds

I've also heard the vitamin C does wonders for HD. There was a study done recently on HD and shepherds-and their findings were even a "bitch" who's xrays scored 3 for HD, had 3 perfect litters of pups (all who tested clear of HD at 2 years of age). The doseage was 2000mg. from the first day of breeding; Then once the pups are weaned, the doseage is delivered to each of them (at 1000mg/day until they are 4 months old). After 4 months, the doeseage was raised to 2000mg until they stopped growing (12-18 months). This study was to prove that canine HD is not herditary-which everyone thought all along. They came to this conclusion by studying HD cleared parents who produced offspring that showed a score of 3 or more at 2 years of age (and vice versa- HD parents who; given the vitamin C produced offspring that tested clear of HD at 2 years of age). I would never have believed the results, but numbers don't lie. BTY. This was a 5 year study with several breeds predisposed to gettign HD. Encouraging to say the least


----------



## LisaT

I would see a chiropractor.

The body tries to self-adjust, and many times it can, with movement and exercise and proper lubrication in there. But if the cracking is ongoing, it means that the body just can't get to the subluxation and/or there isn't enough lubrication for movement.

While there is no possible way that a chiro can prevent HD, it can help prevent, or more realistically slow, the progression of arthritis. Indy, at 13, looks great in terms of xrays and arthritis - very subtle changes. She was diagnosed with HD at a year old when she had her TPO.

For the joint stuff, I like combining a couple of products - somethign pure in G&C, and something that is more of a whole foods supplement. Of course vit C too. I'm also a big fan of hyaluronic acid.


----------



## bayleybrown

I have been reading all your questions and answers and wondered if you could help. My GSD started to wobbled on her back legs, struggles getting up and i can hear cracking in her joints. She is 8 but shows no sign of pain when i move her legs. I took her to a neurologist and she said a slipped disk but after 4 weeks of rest and anti inflammatories shes isnt much better. She has good days whe shes like a pup and bad days when she wont move. I am not convinced its a slipped disc and wondered if any of you have any advice.


----------

